# Sun roof catches and won't close entirely (motor is working)



## shwarner2488 (Jul 27, 2016)

My sunroof is stuck open. The motor works fine, it has opened and closed fine until today. I had it all the way open, and when I went to close it, it will close 90% of the way, just as the lip starts to lower, then it catches on something, and skips back just about an inch. I tried pushing down the lip thing at the front but that didn't do anything. 

Any ideas? I live in LA so not urgent but really hoping to avoid a $300 dealer fix. Thanks for your help!


----------

